
We built a $17M business in less than 5 years: Here's how we spent our money - jawns
https://www.fastcompany.com/90348962/we-built-a-17-million-business-in-less-than-5-years-heres-how-we-spent-our-money
======
xenospn
TL;DR they made a post that went viral right before going bankrupt.

